# Marmonts at Willard bay question?



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's legal to shoot the rock chucks on or around the dike on Willard? Assuming you're using non-lead ammo or archery tack?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Be on the safe side and call the DWR directly. You never know what kind of an answer you will get here. I would hate to see you on the 6:00 news. :O•-:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do marmot's taste good?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Beer, salt and pepper! MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh by the way! You can probably shoot all the marmonts you want, but marmot's could be a different story. Whistle pigs, yellow bellied pigs, ground hog, rock chuck, wood chuck. Just to name a few. There may be more.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I like to call them Air-dogs or acrobat hogs.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

A marmot would only arouse my appetite without bedding it down.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've always thought it would be fun from a boat but since you can't hunt in state parks and if the dike is considered an improved road which I assume they would I don't see how you could get 600 ft from it and still have anything to shoot at.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> A marmot would only arouse my appetite without bedding it down.


Not if'n you stumbled up on a whole... marmot... village.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Gopher Everett?


----------

